# sana dito ka lagi sa tabi ko dimo ako iwan



## psw

Hey to you.

I have a filipina girlfriend and i really love her.
In her last mail she wrote _"sana dito ka lagi sa tabi ko dimo ako iwan"_
Can anybody help me translate it, please?

Regards Petter


----------



## Wacky...

_Sana dito ka lagi sa tabi ko_. = I hope that you will always be here by my side.

'Di mo ako iiwan. = [I hope] You will not leave me.


----------



## AskLang

psw said:


> Hey to you.
> 
> I have a filipina girlfriend and i really love her.
> In her last mail she wrote _"sana dito ka lagi sa tabi ko dimo ako iwan"_
> Can anybody help me translate it, please?
> 
> Regards Petter


 
I wish you were here by my side and not leave me.
Hope that helped.


----------



## psw

Thanks alot guys - I really appreciate your help.


----------

